# light Bianchi



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

Cross post from Bianchi.

On paper, should be 13.4 pounds, but weighs in at actual 13.6, with clinchers. Could be in the 12's with Zipp 303's. 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=83786


----------



## crashjames (Jan 14, 2003)

what was the total price tag on that build?


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*too much*



crashjames said:


> what was the total price tag on that build?


Around $8500; got most components and the wheels 15% off; much cheaper than the complete bike retail price


----------



## Cocolo (Nov 7, 2005)

Beautiful bike Fixed.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*thanks*



rquinones27 said:


> Beautiful bike Fixed.


Thanks. If nothing else, I'm more motivated to ride now. ;-)


----------



## PMC (Jan 29, 2004)

Wow! very nice 
I think it needs more carbon! J/K

The new 07 line up is over the top cool but too spendy for me. Our team is going to be on the standard 2007 928L and I'm going to pass on it as I can't see racing a bike that costs that much even at pro deal pricing. I need to stick with my San Lorenzo which even with zipp 404s is still around 16 pounds even.


----------

